# The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Okay at the request of many of you I am going to enact the "free to a good home" parts thread right here on the front page.
Here is what this thread is for. This is a thread where you as the "giver" can offer up to people parts that you might have squirelled away that you would like to donate to someone in need of such a thing. This is not a front page FS thread nor is it a "want to buy" or WTB thread so please if you have things that you are requesting post those in the Scirocco parts forum found elsewhere on the forum.
When the part is mailed, shipped or picked up please report your post to me (your loyal moderator) and then I will delete the post and everyone will be happy... and you don't want me unhappy believe me.








To everyone involved please be fair in your descriptions when offering the part(s) up and to those that are recipients no sour grapes if it isn't perfect because hopefully in the spirit of giving we can help each other keep these cars on the road.
Carry on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! ([email protected])*

Okey dokey... I deleted all the posts since many of them were multiple months old and the rest of the thread spoke to things that people want for free, not things that they were offering for free.. see the subtle difference??????!!?!?!?








Please please please please please... only post items that you are giving away for free. When they are gone report the post to me and I will delete it.
Ka-peesh???


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! ([email protected])*

Kapeesh.
Free rear american bumper rebar. No skin, rusty. Pickup/short distance delivery only.


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: The*

all gone


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I will have a big spline leather Jetta steering wheel up for grabs next week. (I took the small spline adapter for myself). Great condition, no tears- just pay me shipping.


----------



## notrice (Jul 15, 2006)

*Scirocco A1 front and rear bumps complete!*

Located in 96007. Decent runnable shape with no major scrapes tears or cuts t the plastic covers. Includes 5MPH bump stops and metal inner bump. I will ship but these are HEAVY so be prepared for a hefty shipping rate. You are welcome to pick up for free. Contakt me at ---> badscirocco at sbcglobal dot net


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

8v GTi Hyrdraulic cylinder head with bent valves.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

got to love the 87 Rocco. Mines black and here to stay new front suspension this spring. A/C delete. That steering wheel will it fit ours.


----------



## pltfnn (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a complete parcel shelf for an S1 (81S). It has speakers in it and the wood backing is warped. However, it does have nice hardware and straps. I will seperate the parts from the backing if anyone is interested. Just pay shipping!
-Kelly


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (pltfnn)*

im interested in the parcel tray, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Atari (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Scirocco A1 front and rear bumps complete! (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_A/C parts from an 85 scirocco
condenser, evaporator, hoses 
free p/u, have the compressor to but you'll have to wait for that

I think I can put these to good use come summer








Hit me up if you still want to get rid of it.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Melissa! (thescirocco.com)*

Scirocco Mk1 trailer hitch in Atlanta 30319... 20lbs and bulky if you want to pay shipping. Polished finish, but old. free2u


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

White Sunroof panel out of a MKII. 
Pay shipping


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

free slightly dented passenger door no glass or regulator north dallas(plano), pickup prefered


----------



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Bumpers + power steering*

Free set of american bumpers including skins. Tornado red, pretty good shape. (I also have available 3 out of 4 of the plastic trim that sits above the american bumpers) 
Free power steering rack and knuckle.


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Control Arms - Baltimore MD:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4435204


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 2 16V rear hatch spoilers if anyone wants them.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

i have both front and back us bumpers if anyone wants them


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: The*

Gone. I forgot all about this till the thread got fixed up and my post ended up on the first page and I was getting flooded with messages. :laugh: sorry guys parts gone.. wish I didin't get rid of it now. :banghead:


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (notrice)*

Now have a 81' 1.7L engine. It was pulled from the car for a new JH/ABA swap. everything included except for various parts needed to run the new engine (coolant flanges, valve cover, intake mani, fueling are all staying with my car). FF trans runs but has stripped 5th and needs p/s output shaft seal. 
The engine has poor compression in cylinder 2, but has since come back after sitting for weeks for some reason or another. Not sure, not my problem anymore. In Atlanta.


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (-camber)*

HEY camber still got the gti head? im in o/c


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: (89cabby)*

I've got a ps door window for a Mk2. The roll-up one, not the triangle.
I'd prefer local pickup/drop off...not sure if it's worth the cost of shipping to crate this, but I can I guess.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (third_attempt)*

I like good karma so I'm giving away a few of my Mk1 and Mk2 bits!

- Mk1 Manual steering column with key.
- Mk1 Grille
If there's anything else I see around I'll post it up.
There are also a couple of items I need if you wanted to trade, all Mk2.

- Plastic trim piece that covers the inboard passenger seat slide.
- Drivers side manual window regulator.










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:18 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

that piece for the rack is for a mk1 rocco and not a mk2 right?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (ProjectRocco16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectRocco16V* »_that piece for the rack is for a mk1 rocco and not a mk2 right?

Yes, Mk1 Scirocco.


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

im sent


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

i have a toilet bowl mani and down pipe. free pick up in pittsburg-ish.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*1978 Mk1 Scirocco - sans motor/transaxle - located in 94303*

Better that it goes to a good home than get towed away by Code Enforcement.
AND the Update is it Did indeed find a new home.
Thx for all who expressed support and interest.
(Mods; feel free to delete this entry.)

TBerk



_Modified by TBerk at 11:11 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## 84WolfsburgCabby (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

im sent


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_.
- Drivers side manual window regulator.










sent you an IM


----------



## The King of Swag (Jun 18, 2006)

Alright, I found myself an amazing set of red/black Scirocco S seats (everything but the back-seat bottom) and I have to get rid of some seats because I have absolutely no room for them.
I have a pair of original '80 Scirocco front seats that have ruined upholstery but great frames for reupholstering. I also have part of the back-seat from the same car (I honestly don't know if its the back or lower portion, I haven't looked in so long). Free to anyone willing to come pick them up and take them away. They have to go within the next couple days or they go in the dumpster.
I also have a pair of Corrado front seats that are currently installed and in decent condition (except for the torn driver-side bolsters), but could honestly do for a reupholstering as well. I'm not offering these quite yet (I want to get my Scirocco S seats in first), but when/if I do offer them up, same deal. You come to take them away and they're yours.
Email-addy is in my profile for anyone interested; I suppose you could also just reply as well.


_Modified by The King of Swag at 9:29 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Melissa! (PoVolks)*

Id be interested in the hitch if you think i can put it on my 88 cabriolet with little modification ???


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Whats the mk1 grille look like ? Im trying to find an old 4 round headlight grille.


----------



## The King of Swag (Jun 18, 2006)

Last call for the Mk1 Scirocco seats; they have to go and if nobody wants them by tomorrow, they go into the trash.


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (The King of Swag)*

rocco 2 big spoiler! not perfect. pick it up or pay shipping!


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

From my old 82 ... I might even have the passenger side somewhere.








location: Baltimore, MD
IM or email me if interested


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

LOCAL SO CAL PICK UP: Scirocco 2 front US bumper / US headlights, free


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (german performance)*

lol is anything still available? i need parts and lots of em haha
damn economy :/


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone have the screw that mounts the inside door handle to the door? It's long and thin and threaded all the way up, has a large-ish head... 
I really need one. My driver's side door is handle-less! Or the measurements would work too.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (The Igneous Faction)*

Does your door handle have the spacers? If so I think i have 2 of them.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Do you still have the strut combos or the grille ?


----------



## lovinmaracco91 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! ([email protected])*

i could use a driver door... or the center piece for the tail lights... or seatbelts lol







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! (lovinmaracco91)*

So Cal Peeps:

-Pair of shave-handled MK1 doors with glass---take 'em, or they're targets



_Modified by My Old Roc at 9:38 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_So Cal Peeps:

-Pair of shave-handled MK1 doors with glass---take 'em, or they're targets

_Modified by My Old Roc at 9:38 PM 1-10-2010_

thats pretty sick.

my hatch is free for the taking if anyone wants it. noone is even interested in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## broomhandle (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

still have the:
H&R spring and Bilstein strut combo complete with strut bearing plates Mk2.
im assuming they are gone, its been awhile.
your email is hidden.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (broomhandle)*

Sorry, long gone.


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I figured as much, didn't think that would stick around long.
I'm still in search of a decent stock suspension setup and stock exhaust (header to tips). All of the Scirocco's I've come upon in the junk yards locally have had the suspensions ravaged and the exhaust systems torn and mangled in the process of other parts being removed.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I like good karma so I'm giving away a few of my Mk1 and Mk2 bits!

- Mk1 Manual steering column with key.
- Mk1 Grille
If there's anything else I see around I'll post it up.
There are also a couple of items I need if you wanted to trade, all Mk2.

- Plastic trim piece that covers the inboard passenger seat slide.
- Drivers side manual window regulator.









_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:18 PM 1-16-2010_

Is the MK1 Grille all black or black/chrome? -thanks-


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (richhuff)*

GOne


_Modified by 0dd_j0b at 1:18 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

free parts All from an SII
front seats, both sides. Passenger side does not have a tear.

headlights and US turns. Headlights work but retained water when the first snow thawed. I have lights for both sides

Inside and outside door sills

various under-dash trim. Changed to a mk2

single wiper motor. Still works, but very slow. Might be bad or might just need cleaned.

mk2 or 3 (I don't really know) dual outlet manifold and down pipe.

short-rod mk3 shift weight. Doesn't work with long-arm shifters


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:11 PM 2-6-2010_


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 4:12 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (PoVolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PoVolks* »_Now have a 81' 1.7L engine. It was pulled from the car for a new JH/ABA swap. everything included except for various parts needed to run the new engine (coolant flanges, valve cover, intake mani, fueling are all staying with my car). FF trans runs but has stripped 5th and needs p/s output shaft seal. 
The engine has poor compression in cylinder 2, but has since come back after sitting for weeks for some reason or another. Not sure, not my problem anymore. In Atlanta.

hey there. i'm local and can pick up that FF and whatever else you have for mk1 scirocco/rabbits


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (xtubalnet)*

dang! I posted that in August. The scrap ppls picked up whats left...
...what other items are you looking for?


----------



## 88-ROCCO717 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

F YOU STILL HAVE THE AMERICAN TURN SIGNALS I'LL TAKE THEM, IM IN HARRISBURG PA.


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_
my hatch is free for the taking if anyone wants it. noone is even interested in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll take that hatch if you still have it! PM sent









On a side note...does anyone have a funtioning passenger side power mirror? Mine is really busted










_Modified by Tag-Along at 9:02 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## Mr-X (May 16, 2007)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! (Tag-Along)*

If you don't need the lock assembly from the rear hatch i will take it.....mine currently has none, it is screwdriver operated.


_Modified by Mr-X at 8:50 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!! (Mr-X)*

If I get it and it has one, it's yours


----------



## Ska-Head (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Hey Pat, you still have those outter sills that sit up on the roof? I got mine stolen off my 84 wolfsburg when it was at the auto shop last. The guy says it was sitting outside when they got jacked so I dunno who took 'em. It would be awesome if I could have them I can pay shipping and handling and such. Those turning lights would be awesome too I have signal tape covering the front ones but it's such an eye sore I really just want them replaced. My back taillights are crap too but I'll just have to wait on those.

_Modified by Ska-Head at 12:53 PM 3-26-2010_


_Modified by Ska-Head at 12:55 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*sci 2 headlight, rear light holders, early sci 1 left front corner marker*

Scirocco 2 headlights (stock from a 16v), nothing special, some rust but can be cleaned up, and corner marker, driver's side. Might have the passenger side around somewhere. 
Also have the two rear bulb holders from the 16v, no outer lights, just the inner bulb holders. 

Also have an early Scirocco 1 corner marker (not wrap around style, left side only).


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

I could actually use the left front Mk2 marker if it's crack free. 

Thanks, 

Alex


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

re: lf marker for mk2: If you look closely it has a stress crack in it. Nothing that would leak or be an issue.


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

Free for the taking:

Large wing off of an '87.

Minor waves and bumps but overall in great shape.

New owner pays for packaging and shipping.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Back bumper*

Rear bumper sounds good, my bro in law ruined the rear with a 2" trailer ball setup. Ruined the skin. To 44109


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> This is not a front page FS thread nor is it a "want to buy" or WTB thread so please if you have things that you are requesting post those in the Scirocco parts forum found elsewhere on the forum.



I just cleaned up the thread and wanted to reiterate this statement.


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

i need a BIG spoiler!!! the little one looks kinda funky lol
i'll get shipping to 85208


----------



## vwmonsta (Dec 18, 2006)

where you located? im realy interisted in them


----------



## vwmonsta (Dec 18, 2006)

*to the king of swag*

where are you lacated?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Just pay for shipping or pick them up in NOVA


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

anyone have a pair of US turns?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*cis-e components*

I have cis-e ecu's, knock boxes, complete fuel distributor and lines, and the rest was running well when pulled, good condition air box to tb boot.

I need strut housings and an interior light between the sunvisors


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

i have the side rubber trim and some door seals. rear rubber wing 16v one. and a few rear wiper assm. all work. and some sprayer resoviors. 
lancaster pa come get them.


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

Door seals! The inside ones! Can you bring to Vag Fair sat. Free food & :beer: if of age. Look for the Blk Rocco with the little dog!


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

i would like that trailer hitch I'm local 770-380-4437


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got a spare Haynes manual for Jetta/Scirocco/wabbit 1975-1992 

Seattle area come pick up - would not be cost effective to ship....


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I have one or 2 good black bumper skins for rocco 2 in east tn. pm me


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

free front bumper!!!!!


----------



## Grumps (May 26, 2008)

Think Cambel Nelson in marysville has a couple of roccos still with struts...they can be pricey though. The lynnwood Pull A Part has a rocco still with control arms when i went there last week


----------



## alnmcgov (Sep 29, 2010)

grey door cards and carpet from 1988 rocco, if anyone needing.................. ireland tho! 
wiper motors, lights, grille and other parts too....


----------



## alnmcgov (Sep 29, 2010)

polished rear lights also and clear fronts...........


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

roccostud said:


> I have a 1.8 16v head that i was going to use but never did. if your in the greater Seattle area and want it its yours. has the cams and manifolds. I can post pictures or send them to you by request.





any chance you still have the intake manifold?


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

alnmcgov said:


> polished rear lights also and clear fronts...........


 ill take them


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Free.. used S1 80 bumpers. need some paint removal :laugh:


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Bumpers*

I'll take them..
I will look into shipping on Monday


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Just 86d them...I can pull them out if u want


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*please*

please do
I will get some shipping quotes or maybe a road trip is needed
To bad I don't have the boat down here yet....


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*you in havasu or barstow?*

where you located?
Zip code?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

The bumpers are located in Barstow ca 92311.. Pulled them out of my dumpster for ya


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

vnichw said:


> where you located?
> Zip code?


You want these things ?


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*bumper*

Greyhound will take them..
but need a bike box,,you'd have to take the to the bus station

In Short 

I have to pass on them I would be asking you to do alot,,

Thanks anyway


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

I can drop them off to my local mail and more to get them boxed ..and drope them off at greyhound for ya


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

I guessed weight to be about 40-50 lbs?
If you could weigh them(approx. or if anyone knows)
forward that info and I could prepay it on greyhounds website

thanks


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

alnmcgov said:


> polished rear lights also and clear fronts...........


Do you still have these?


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I have one of thesse annoying cat3 racing mufflers - the kind the kids put on hte honda's.

Free - pics on request.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*bumpers*









bumpers off my 16v, in SALINAS CALIFORNIA. 
:thumbup:


----------



## tlc (Aug 2, 2005)

*free corrado spoiler, black in socal*

come pickup bellflower area


----------



## helowrench2 (Aug 10, 2009)

weeblebiker said:


> I have cis-e ecu's, knock boxes, complete fuel distributor and lines, and the rest was running well when pulled, good condition air box to tb boot.


 I would be more than willing to throw some money for packing and shipping, if you still have this stuff. 

Rob


----------



## nikalaily (Nov 19, 2010)

Mash said:


> From my old 82 ... I might even have the passenger side somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still have it?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*AC Core*


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## sjvader (Mar 11, 2010)

*Rear bumper*

Free Scirocco rear bumper (American) located in CA


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

*Manifold/Downpipe Gasket- "SOLD"*

It's the gasket for the manifold to downpipe/cat (87 Scirocco 16v, and others)
audi-vw "533.253.115.C" (Victor Reinz 71-27331-30) 

Ordered extra one cuz I lost mine, then found it :banghead:

mails to the first address :thumbup:


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

*Trim / Relays / Switch MK2*

MK2 Scirocco
OEM radio trim w/ melt line and broken back clips
"Sounder-Warning relay"
"13" AC relay
Headlight switch (only works for headlights, not working for working for tails, if you wanna fix it)










(The AC/Fan back trim w/ working glow and fan knob, $15 Oil temp gauge trim $2) (In classifieds)


----------



## phishfud (May 31, 2003)

sjvader said:


> Free Scirocco rear bumper (American) located in CA


Still have this? what year? Need one with a non rusted reinforcement, so let me know. Of course if you don't wanna ship it, then I guess it don't matter anyway...


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

Mk1 rear quarter windows....great shape
Rear tailite assembly from 1980 car...nice

Have great shape 1980 bumpers covers only , un-painted, not faded either, f&r...would like to get $50 for them both, perfect trim pieces included. Negoiatable... Pm me

Pick up in CT


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*1985 8v cincinnati*

help me strp it and you can have what i dont need. ran good got smashed by a fallin tree. bunch of good and new parts on her,


----------



## kioton32 (Apr 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mjhszig said:


> MK2 Scirocco
> OEM radio trim w/ melt line and broken back clips
> Door chime relay
> "13" AC relay
> ...


Iis the chime relay the buzzer one or the 3 tone chime. If 3 tone may I?


----------



## Presa (Jul 28, 2000)

*gas tank with hairline crack in Philly*

repro gas tank for 87 scirocco, mechanic only told me it was a tight fit when I took it back a year later to have him replace it with a junkyard tank. Made in Canada has a crack from hitting the axle I think. Will probably fit in a cabrio also, if you can fix it might be worth your while, free, pick up only in Northeast Philly.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*bumpers*









bumpers off my 16v, in SALINAS CALIFORNIA. 
 :thumbup:


----------



## n0username (Oct 21, 2009)

*85-93 Bentley*

85-93 Scirocco/Cabriolet inc. 16v Bentley PDF Just thought I'd share:thumbup:


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

*1979 hatch with glass, fenders*

Both are primed black, a little rust, screw holes, etc. 

The hatch: defroster worked, wiper worked, not tinted. Tired of working around it. 
The fenders: mostly straight, probably a little tweaked from removal, got some filler (thin).


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> 85-93 Bentley


 I thought I would save money buying the PDF 2 years ago. $30 for printer cartridges and paper and the nominal price. $5 for looseleaf binding. 

This has my 1987 8v fuel system almost exactly correct; includes an extra relay and vacuum switch.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

n0username said:


> 85-93 Scirocco/Cabriolet inc. 16v Bentley PDF Just thought I'd share:thumbup:


 Be sweet to find one for a 1980.......


----------



## n0username (Oct 21, 2009)

scotttu said:


> Be sweet to find one for a 1980.......


 If I find one, I'll post it :thumbup:


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Free until I get around to taking them to the dump ...

Scirocco 2 seats

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321338-FREE-Scirocco-2-front-seats-(beat!)-Baltimore


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*do you still have?*



n0username said:


> 85-93 Scirocco/Cabriolet inc. 16v Bentley PDF Just thought I'd share:thumbup:


let me know

Thanks


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

White ground effects kit for 16v, please be willing to pick them up. In Meredith NH 03253.


----------



## ihickok0403 (Oct 25, 2010)

freddiejones03253 said:


> White ground effects kit for 16v, please be willing to pick them up. In Meredith NH 03253.


 Im in NH as well...are you still trying to get rid of these? 
PM me, 
thanks! 

Ian


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Side glass for a Mk1 Scirocco. Both sides, good shape, a few light scratches.
You gotta pick em up around Chattanooga, TN.
PM me or call me at (540)-292-nine one three four


----------



## tboygm97 (Dec 16, 2010)

*corrado seatbelt buckles*

took these out of the front seats as i have a rocco. not sure if they work as i never bothered to ck. anyone interested pays actual shipping.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

n0username said:


> 85-93 Scirocco/Cabriolet inc. 16v Bentley PDF Just thought I'd share:thumbup:


does not work....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an 86 8v jetronic ecu, not sure if this is worth anythiing... PM me if you need it.:wave:


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

I have an extra pair of tail lamp connector plates if anyone needs them. I just verified they work by swapping all my tail lamp bulbs in, and all positions work good. No corrosion on the socket areas at all, and the two plastic tabs that hold them to the tail lamp housings are still there.

These came with my car when I bought it, and they are just taking up space. If anyone needs both or only one of them just PM me and I'll send them out. I can add pics if needed.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

ANSAracingb said:


> I have an extra pair of tail lamp connector plates if anyone needs them.


What year Scirocco? I have a '87.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

They're from my 1985. The car had been rear-ended slightly by another car in a parking garage, and the previous owner replaced the broken tail lamp lenses with some used ones. They came with connector plates, which were included with the car when I bought it. I have no use for them; mine work great. PM me if you are in need, I'll send them to you.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*cincinnati ohio. I wont ship!*

All new 8v 1985 breaks. cables pads shoes roters calipers drums. and e break cables. about 3000 on them. to me that is new.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a set of us bumpers. The front is pretty rough but the rear is clean and there painted flat black.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

ive got red skirts for a mkII located in the mississauga area.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

i have a beat up pair of taillamps for a mkI rocco. the black plastic is chipped.


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

8081mk1rocco said:


> i have a beat up pair of taillamps for a mkI rocco. the black plastic is chipped.


Pm sent about the tailights.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the rear seats out of mine. good condition(the leather part, the sides) the middles of them are kinda ugly from PO, tho..

Nevermind. Tossed the fuggers.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

i also have a stock cam lying around somewhere, and i have a used rubber centerpiece for the steering wheel.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

i will have a complete bosch k-cis fuel injection system out of a porsche 924... probably by june.


----------



## Frankenstein13fc (Apr 16, 2012)

*16v distributor*

I'm in need of a mk1 16v distributor .. Plz help


----------



## Tillos (Apr 21, 2011)

I noticed a lot of tail-light giveaways, if anybody can pm / email me about the actual board for the taillight, not the housing itself, it would be much appreciated. Looking for a mkII driver-side board.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cincinnati Ohio*

1984 shell. 99% rust free. it is going to the scrap yard. I will wate till after the cinci meat. then it is gone.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

egisjohn said:


> 1984 shell. 99% rust free. it is going to the scrap yard. I will wate till after the cinci meat. then it is gone.


Location


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

8081mk1rocco said:


> i will have a complete bosch k-cis fuel injection system out of a porsche 924... probably by june.


Would this work on an 8v or would it flow too much? My factory CIS is dead, so I either need to find a replacement or start looking for a carb setup. :/


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> 1984 shell. 99% rust free. it is going to the scrap yard. I will wate till after the cinci meet. then it is gone.


Is that September 29-30 Cincinnati VW/Porsche Reunion Show?

What color is it?


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Tillos said:


> I noticed a lot of tail-light giveaways, if anybody can pm / email me about the actual board for the taillight, not the housing itself, it would be much appreciated. Looking for a mkII driver-side board.


pm sent


----------



## Buddy DeWilde (May 28, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

*bumpers US, alt non a/c*

I have some US bumpers complete perfect if you want to experiment doing the shortening making them euro looking. they re not perfect by any means but they have never been hit

I was given two alt's with the car but one has the longer pulley like to fit without a/c the housing is slightly different so i'm not positive its for scirocco without a/c since i've never seen one.

i'd rather not throw things away someone else can use or play with. I was going to make a fiberglass bumper but i don't have time to retrofit the rebar.


----------



## techfx (Oct 16, 2008)

euroteknique said:


> I have some US bumpers complete perfect if you want to experiment doing the shortening making them euro looking. they re not perfect by any means but they have never been hit
> 
> I was given two alt's with the car but one has the longer pulley like to fit without a/c the housing is slightly different so i'm not positive its for scirocco without a/c since i've never seen one.
> 
> i'd rather not throw things away someone else can use or play with. I was going to make a fiberglass bumper but i don't have time to retrofit the rebar.


where are the bumpers?


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

86 16v meant to say 86 16v bumpers I swear someone asked what year

in georgia

turn signal 

fuel pump wrong outlet size and electrical connectors are different but it does work in same location has the reducer to correct size bought it and ebayer refunded my money for wrong part let me keep product i'd prefer to give this to someone in a bind not someone just getting a spare pump

grill 

my spare parts are not worth anything to me, i'm all about saving people money 
so as i remove parts i'll give them away. or trade if possible


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Where is the FREE 1986 16V engine located to pickup?


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Click on my signature "for sale" link tell me what you would like 
From the list 
Payal shipping Cost 

 get it before I throw stuff away


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Mash said:


> From my old 82 ... I might even have the passenger side somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cleaning my garage (again) - this is still available. 

7/7/13 also listed this in parts, since I can't seem to give this away: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cco-2-Rear-BLUE-rear-seat-side-quot-card-quot


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Please use the classifieds for WTB posts. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

CodeMan said:


> Please use the classifieds for WTB posts. Thanks.


Thank you. I have deleted about 30 posts in the past two pages for WTB posts and this is not the place for those to occur.


----------



## finsness (Jun 29, 2012)

*Belt line trim and mud flaps*

All beltline trim from my 1987 Scirocco 16V and 2 driver side mud flaps...free to good home. But you are paying shipping...probably 10 for the trim and 3 for the flaps. Send through Paypal to 
[email protected]
Include your address
Nat


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i have some NA bumpers rebars, and a front bumper skin (black)... if no one calls them they will become scrap soon. as in, before christmas... 


pm for info/ pics/ whatev.


----------



## alexgc (Feb 13, 2010)

Got a set of stock Scirocco 16V springs that were removed this weekend. Shipping is the only thing you'd pay for these. I really don't want to toss them since someone, somewhere, could use them. PM if interested. I'm in Southern New Jersey.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

ANSAracingb said:


> Not a Scirocco part per se, but it helps keep them running right. I have a basic timing gun that I bought several years ago from AutoZone. They still sell this model for $40. I actually have it posted for sale for $15 on my local Craigslist but I'd really rather get it to another Scirocco owner that can use it. _*Not asking for anything, not even shipping cost...*_just want it out of my cramped garage.
> 
> It works awesome, and I've used it many times without issues. The outer case is still in good shape but there is one small area near the front where I accidentally hit the spinning alternator fan. Kind of scuffed up right there but it works great. I bought an adjustable timing light for over $100 so this one is no longer needed.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Free. Do t want to ship but could at your expense. 
Scirocco 2 small hatch spoiler 
Black scirocco 2 carpet. Nice shape. 
I'm in The Pittsburgh are. 
Don't want to throw this stuff away.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

scirockalot8v said:


> Free. Do t want to ship but could at your expense.
> Scirocco 2 small hatch spoiler
> Black scirocco 2 carpet. Nice shape.
> I'm in The Pittsburgh are.
> Don't want to throw this stuff away.


 carpet is the from or back or the whole thing?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Whole thing. Was pulled from a wrecked 82 and never used it in mine before I sold it.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

scirockalot8v said:


> Whole thing. Was pulled from a wrecked 82 and never used it in mine before I sold it.


 can I get a pic of the front half


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

GONE!


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Alright, I tried making some money off these parts with no luck. So instead of tossing them I'll just post them on here and hope someone can find some use for the parts. 

All parts came off my 87 16V 

90A Alternator (Worked fine, replaced for piece of mind) 
Stock cams (Intake and Exhaust, with Springs and stock cam gear) 
Bosch ignition coil (Worked fine just upgraded to a MSD coil) 
Stock radio (Worked fine, locked up when I removed don't have the code) 
Front Bumper cover in Red and Rebar (Not willing to ship, local pick up only, few scratches) 


Just pay for shipping and it's yours, it's just taking up space in my place. Help me clear space in my place please


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Scirocco Starter, works fine. Just pay the shipping which I'm guessing will be around $15, it's heavy


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

The starter should fit in a USPS large flat rate box. Think it is $15 something.


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> Bosch ignition coil (Worked fine...)


Received thanks.
Resistance measured: primary 0.7ohms; 7500 ohms to tower.
Exactly as specified.


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet, glad it worked out for you :thumbup:


----------



## NFortin8 (Jun 18, 2012)

*WTB Left Taillight mk2 scirocco*

Scirocco Taillights anyone?? Please PM me. I also have a scirocco parts car if anyone is in need of anything


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

Free to a good home. Mk1 Scirocco green tinted side window glass. Will not ship. May deliver for a small fee, especially if it's someplace I've been looking for an excuse to visit.


----------



## maouba (Aug 31, 2013)

*Scirocco 1985*

Hi there,
I just bought a Wolfsburg 83 Scirocco, but the guy who sold it to me included a 85 model minus the body. I have no room for it all so I'll keep the big parts (doors, engine, transmission), but I'm willing to pretty much give the rest away. I'll post the exact model, I have the info somewhere on an old bill. I live in Montreal.

Cheers


----------



## Dunwoody (Sep 16, 2013)

*16v wing/Spoiler*



ProjectRocco16V said:


> I have 2 16V rear hatch spoilers if anyone wants them.


can you send me some Pics plz


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

Pile o' mk1 parts.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

What is the plastic piece on the package tray and the large piece to the right? Maybe I am missing comething on my '77 that I don't know about...


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

littlegti84 said:


> What is the plastic piece on the package tray and the large piece to the right? Maybe I am missing comething on my '77 that I don't know about...


The plastic that goes around the rear license plate and a plastic trim piece for the front bumper. These are from a '80 S, so the trim might be different. The other stuff goes around the radiator, and I think the large piece goes under the dash...might not even be for a Scirocco, I can't remember.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

edit: I found the piece I needed


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

MacGruber said:


> How are you "in need of" a minor dash piece?
> 
> That would be about #77 on my list of parts.


:laugh: 
ok you got me..."in want" of one! Honestly I didn't even know it was missing until this last weekend when I finally got around to installing the lower dash shelves!


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*

I still have a great passenger door. No card. 
Champagne. Bring a six pack
Central NY right off thruway exit 30 or 28a


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Okay at the request of many of you I am going to enact the "free to a good home" parts thread right here on the front page.Here is what this thread is for. This is a thread where you as the "giver" can offer up to people parts that you might have squirelled away that you would like to donate to someone in need of such a thing. This is not a front page FS thread nor is it a "want to buy" or WTB thread so please if you have things that you are requesting post those in the Scirocco parts forum found elsewhere on the forum.
> When the part is mailed, shipped or picked up please report your post to me (your loyal moderator) and then I will delete the post and everyone will be happy... and you don't want me unhappy believe me.
> 
> 
> ...



I just thought I would reiterate the spirit and intent of this thread.

This thread is primarily for people who have parts squirreled away that they would like to GIVE away in the charitable manner of this fine sub-forum.

It is _*not*_ for parts requests; please don't post in the thread looking for free parts.

Thanks and have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*

I still can't believe no one wants my door!


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> I still can't believe no one wants my door!


It could be that it is too much trouble - not the drive, but to click on the previous page
to determine where you live. A whole 5 seconds to reload the page.

Driving a BLACK Scirocco. I have nearly been backed into at night when squarely behind a car leaving a parking spot. I was HIT by an idiot driving a car backing out of a spot, who then peeled away post crash - at least it cost him at a minimum the deductible for a newish car.

My car needs the door, but it is a 1700 mile round trip to the Schenectady Albany area.


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*

I hear ya.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

vwfreek said:


> Free to a good home. Mk1 Scirocco green tinted side window glass. Will not ship. May deliver for a small fee, especially if it's someplace I've been looking for an excuse to visit.


Hi, I know this is old, but is your glass still available? I have someone that could pick it up.

Thanks!


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

aarron said:


> Hi, I know this is old, but is your glass still available? I have someone that could pick it up.
> 
> Thanks!


Still have it.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

vwfreek said:


> Still have it.


Let me see if I can get my buddy in that area to make a pick up. Can you PM me your location?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> Scirocco Starter, works fine. Just pay the shipping which I'm guessing will be around $15, it's heavy


Still have the starter?


----------



## Claypgn (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you have the "coat hanger" looking pieces that the hood release cable attaches too? Also the gas filler neck to body trim?
Oops, how about the inside trim cover that goes over the rear hatch latch/tail light assemblies?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*



















Charcoal canister and control valve,

The tank that hooks up between the gas tank and charcoal canister,

And the vacuum reserve tank. 

Ships from 33155 usps preferably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantsitstill (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*

Scirocco door speaker grills. $5 for priority mail. Should fit in the little box.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Door*

Door from What exactly?!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*S2 Driver seat frames*

I have a driver seat frame top and bottom if anyone needs them. I por-15'd them but you will need the top seat back wire mesh


----------



## against88 (Feb 16, 2014)

hello. i'm new, so i come bearing gifts.

just had the fuel tank replaced on my 87 scirocco 16v because it was leaking. (recall)
my mechanic replaced it with the spectra tank, but when he removed it, turns out someone had welded the seam of the original tank.
he thinks it may have been simply a leaky hose that he replaced (i suspect the tank).
so:

FREE used 1987 scirocco fuel tank (may or may not be leaking, if you want to inspect/weld it before removing yours, cool)

also, amazon sent a second tank because the first had bent mounting tabs, the second was more bent than the first, so they let me keep it.

FREE NEW spectra VW5a fuel tank! (with standard issue bent tabs)

i'm in LA. don't want to ship. i'll accept good karma and help fixing stuff. oh, and a new oil filled spring thingie inside my bumper...

-will


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

Free Scirocco 2 fenders, to a good home. Pulled from a 16v, no rust whatsoever, will not ship, located in Canandaigua, NY. I think the car they came off was an '87 16v. They're currently listed on my local Craigslist, but nobody around here even knows what a Scirocco is, much less needs parts for one.



















Obviously they're über-dirty and one is missing a trim strip. I don't have it. One very small (1/4") dent in an area that would be concealed by 16v body kit.

Please PM if interested, as I don't frequent the Vortex much any more. :beer:


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Free slushbox!*

In a pay-it-forward way....I present to you a very nice *FREE* VW 3 speed automatic transmission.

From; 1989 Jetta. 124k extremely gently used by a 92 year old guy.....sat around the past few years in the car.
All fluids nice, no leaks, very nice shape.

Tranny
Torque converter
Starter/ mounting plate
Mounts

Complete.:thumbup::thumbup:

Fob My driveway Scotts

*ps I'M NOT THE 92 YEAR OLD GUY! I'm only 89....yesterday!*


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I've got a 020 5 speed from a 16v (02Y or something). I also have all the shifter pats with some new linkages, some custom teflon ones that I machined, and a few other random parts for it. I just swapped in an 02J so I don't need this anymore.

Free to anyone who wants to pick it up in Miami, FL. PM me if interested.


-Alex


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pltfnn said:


> *All Parts are spoken for! No Scirocco Parts left in my garage, except for the ones on my car*
> 
> I just finished my build and have a bunch of interior parts and deleted parts waiting for a new home. All parts are OEM unless noted. Everything is free.
> 
> ...


Holly sheet iceman!!!

El t


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: The "Free to a good home" parts thread!!!!!*

I have a scirocco 1 pass side door with glass and a hatch with glass. No hardware included. Located in long Beach CA. Need it gone in two weeks. Pm me. 

sent from my mooseknuckle


----------



## theblueoyster (Apr 10, 2013)

*Need help if possible-scirocco mk2*

do you still have the box of parts that you willing to ship 

Do let me know what shipping to india zip 400064 will be am struggling with parts for my scirocco mk2

Cheers


----------



## theblueoyster (Apr 10, 2013)

*rear hatch spoiler and carpet for scirocco*

i would be interested in the spoiler and carper for the scirocco if still available

let me know what it would take to ship to india plz.

Am struggling to get my scirocco back as its the only one around here your help would be appreciated greatly

Cheers


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

FREE Duckbill spoiler!!!!

now that I have your attention here is the catch. I have a perfect driver side, all I need is the passenger side.
I am going to make fiberglass copies.
If you have a passenger side I will give you a fiberglass set if I can mold your passenger side. I will pay for shipping and materials.
If you want a gold carbon fiber, kevlar, or any composite material other than fiberglass all you have to pay for is the material.

I have determined that the quest for buying a duckbill is eternal and endless...


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

FREE Duckbill spoiler!!!!

now that I have your attention here is the catch. I have a perfect driver side, all I need is the passenger side.
I am going to make fiberglass copies.
If you have a passenger side I will give you a fiberglass set if I can mold your passenger side. I will pay for shipping and materials.
If you want a gold carbon fiber, kevlar, or any composite material other than fiberglass all you have to pay for is the material.

I have determined that the quest for buying a duckbill is eternal and endless...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

mozcar78 said:


> I have a scirocco 1 pass side door with glass and a hatch with glass. No hardware included. Located in long Beach CA. Need it gone in two weeks. Pm me.
> 
> sent from my mooseknuckle


PM sent Oscar.
:thumbup:


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rocco fenders*

Can you drop me a text , I'd love the fenders for my 84. I'm in ct I'd have to coordinate a trip out sometime. If avail please text me at 203-909-7032 Jeremy.. Appreciated!!!


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*i may need it*

do you happen to have the interior cover , or did the car even have one, im trying to figure that out, I look up and see bare metal in my sunroof, ive ever studied a stock one to see if this was how they came, im guessing im lacking a cardboard panel with some sort of pleather coating.. thanks for the info. Jeremy


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*Free American Rear bumper and rebar, s2 , Ct*

Still have the rear bumper in ct with rebar, let me know if anybody wants her, thanks !!


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

njheavyweight said:


> do you happen to have the interior cover , or did the car even have one, im trying to figure that out, I look up and see bare metal in my sunroof, ive ever studied a stock one to see if this was how they came, im guessing im lacking a cardboard panel with some sort of pleather coating.. thanks for the info. Jeremy


Jeremy, there is supposed to be an interior panel on the bottom. Study this handy guide...it will tell you everything you ever want to know about your sunroof:
http://www.timbox.net/technotes/sunroof-repair-technote/#more-549

Also, the Bentley repair manual has very detailed illustrations on the Scirocco sunroof. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty_Dubbin (Oct 24, 2011)

20v_boost said:


> Charcoal canister and control valve,
> 
> The tank that hooks up between the gas tank and charcoal canister,
> 
> ...


is this all still available?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Dirty_Dubbin said:


> is this all still available?


Yes, PM me what you need and your zip code.


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

*Stuff I can take to Bonelli*

Most of this stuff is Free! 
LMK if you'll be there
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-amp-a-some-Mk2-SoCal&p=86492294#post86492294


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Bosch starter for slush box*

I have the large Bosch starter for a mk1 slush-box. It runs but is used.

Fob. PHX. (I don't really want to ship this 15lbs LUMP....as you know it's about twice the size of a normal Mk1 starter.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*more treasures...*

Free to a good/bad/ ANY home......!!!

I have one of those 'old style' reverse front anti-sway/anti-roll bars. Mark 1.

This is the type that bolts onto the front frame horns via the bumper bolts and runs backwards to the control arms.

Truly in very good condition with no rust.

have no use for it.

FOB PHX. come and get it!:wave:


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

is it still available? very interested did it come off a 16v ? can you send pics ?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Mk1 I believe he said


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

*s2 seats*

have some blue seats from my rocco good shape 9-10 free PHX come get em


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Kazuki said:


> have some blue seats from my rocco good shape 9-10 free PHX come get em


Randall. The white courtesy phone seems to be for you!!!


----------



## matbal1 (Mar 4, 2005)

*MK 1 Scirocco (MISC Stuff)*

Just posted this in the New England section too.

I have the attached bin of MK 1 Parts free to a good home. 

Pick up only, and all or nothing! (except for the Rubbermaid tote) 

There is some tail lights, a headlight set up, dash insert, marker lights, Bumper mounts, Review Mirrors, coffee can of switches and relays. License place insert/frame

I need to make space and just want to see this go to someone who would appreciate it

Pick up in Cheshire CT 06410



Thanks


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

I figure it can't hurt to ask here. I've been trying to find a driver side OEM axle for a 16V, even just the shaft itself will do. If you have one that's junk and in need of a rebuild I would love to have it. I plan on getting the GAP rebuild kit for it so it's like new again.


----------



## theblueoyster (Apr 10, 2013)

matbal1 said:


> Just posted this in the New England section too.
> 
> I have the attached bin of MK 1 Parts free to a good home.
> 
> ...


Would you consider shipping as I am in India and I am finding it difficult to source spares it will surely help keep my vdub alive ,do let me know what it would cost to ship to India zip 400064

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I have a 020 transmission from a 16v scirocco with the 100 mm drive flanges in south Florida. Will hold for another day before I throw it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

> I have a 020 transmission from a 16v scirocco with the 100 mm drive flanges in south Florida. Will hold for another day before I throw it out.


 If no "takers" would it be too much trouble to pull those drive flanges? I know 1988-1/2 on have to be pulled off.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Someone PM'd me about the whole transmission. Should be gone by Wednesday.

-Alex


----------



## ubiquitoussmokey (Mar 23, 2007)

*still got 'em?*

I would be willing to drive up from Queens for the contents of that tote. You still got it?


----------



## theblueoyster (Apr 10, 2013)

janacab said:


> trust me on this: I ran around pricing shipping to INDIA! for this foo' only to have him back out - seems really sketchy - he made a list and "acted legit" - everything I searched for/priced very cheap to offset expensive shipping, etc. all for him to disappear - just sayin' here ...


@janacab : appreciate all the trouble however I sent a few emails to which I received no response I finally picked some stuff off a breaker on eBay am yet looking for a few parts centre console and tail lights if available at a cost reasonable after conversion incl shipping would be glad to deal ,I say money don't come easy and if shipping exceeded cost of parts I would indeed be a fool sorry the commercials did not work when it came to shipping your parts pricing was perfect ,apologize once again for any inconvenience caused


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I have some interior pieces I'm looking to part with. Will have pics up this evening. The carpet section for the rear upper panels where the real speakers are mounted. Also the weird foam like covers for the wheel well areas. The foam has a couple small tears in them, but are in good shape, the carpet is also in good shape. Both Black.


----------



## pltfnn (Aug 15, 2008)

*EN engine out of 81 S*

I have the EN engine from my 81 sitting in my garage. Ran great when pulled, ~200k miles. It was pulled to put something with a little more power in. It it is a long block with a few bolt on pieces. I transferred 90% of the bolt ons to the new engine.

Free, come and get it.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

I need an entire set of relays for a MK2 - from an 84 - mainly 02 sensor, idle speed relay, rear wiper relay, horn relay...and last but not very least - the seatbelt interlock.

There was a leak in this car and the relays are probably shot.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*HAD LOCAL INTEREST. THEY WILL PICK UP THIS WEEK.*

Does anyone want an old set of MK1 JOM coilovers?

The struts/shocks are dead but everything else is serviceable. 

Just wondered before I send to recycling.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BluDemon said:


> Does anyone want an old set of MK1 JOM coilovers?
> 
> The struts are dead but everything else if serviceable.
> 
> Just wondered before I send to recycling.


Is this all 4 corners?


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Is this all 4 corners?


Yes. Added picture above.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

"Free to a good home" - *'88 16v rolling shell.*

Complete with the following features!
-*Non-sunroof model*
-Working power mirrors & windows
-Just enough suspension to roll around
-Sitting on 15x7 momo quasar copies, yours for $100 or bring your own wheels.

It told me in a dream that it longs to be a race car. Maybe someone else can help with that. If it doesn't get any attention in a few weeks I'll pull the rest of the parts I don't need and scrap it.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Scraping an S2 is a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> "Free to a good home" - *'88 16v rolling shell.*
> 
> Complete with the following features!
> -*Non-sunroof model*
> ...


Also, I can provide pics if anyone wants them.



markeysscirocco said:


> Scraping an S2 is a shame.


Hopefully it won't come to that. :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

markeysscirocco said:


> Scraping an S2 is a shame.


Yes. I blame it on kids today, what with their airbags and maxed-out coilovers and ridiculous offsets and...


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Got a 92 cabriolet exhaust manifold sitting here - free in the PNW - send me a PM. It has part of the downpipe attached, probably require heat to separate the bolts.


----------



## ChuckE (Apr 27, 2013)

*Don't get rid of it!!!!!*

Hi,

Is it still available? 

I'm in Aurora CO. Currently own an 83 and could use some parts.

Would like to hear from you soon.


Thanks

Chuck


----------

